

More game developer start-up experiences - MikeDucker
http://mikeducker.wordpress.com/2012/12/31/pearls-of-wisdom-the-third/

======
RyanZAG
Interesting part of the failed Kickstarter is that they got 5/10 pledges for
£5,000 or more - with that level being for people looking to license their
fight/kinect tech. Makes sense to me, since the trailer and all the game info
is more a tech demo for the tech. There's not indication of a plot or any
interesting gameplay aside from following along kinect prompts. I've got a
feeling they had a lot more on those two fronts, but decided to feature only
the tech?

 _you’re here because you wanted to be here and guess what: at the end of the
day you were right to want that – persevere through the pain and win or lose
you’ll come out a winner_

Good to hear he's still positive about his choices even with the Kickstarter
failing, and hopefully he will have learned a lot from this for his next
project. Takes a lot to be positive after spending that much time and having
the market turn it down.

